# Multiplexor 4:1 a Demultiplexor 1:4



## psyrotz (Nov 29, 2007)

hola estoy tratando de enviar una palabra de 4 bits en serie , pero no logro entender bien esto de los mux y demux, los integrados que estoy utilizando son 74153 (MUX) y 74139 (DEMUX), pero no tengo la menor idea de como conectarlos y cual sera su salida ?

si alguien me echara la mano con esto estare eternamente agradecido.....


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola amigo

¿Por que no explicas con mas detalle lo que deseas hacer?.

Al parecer quieres enviar una palabra de 4 bits (datos en paralelo) por una salida serial. Si es así, deberías emplear un registro de desplazamiento de carga en paralelo con salida serie.

Prueba con el DM74LS165 o uno similar.

Saludos


----------



## CHAVETO (Mar 8, 2010)

Estoy haciendo una practica de enviar mediante los datos de unos registros que me guardaran el numero 60 en binario estos datos guardados debo transmitirlo de forma serial
por un multiplexor y convertilo nuevamente a paralelo con un demultiplexor y por ultimo representar este numero en display 7 segmento


1 Yo estoy buscando un registro de 6 bit para guardar el 60 en binario

2 Actualmente estoy usando 74138( demultiplexor) pero no se trabajar bien con este



Me serviria de mucho su ayuda ya que primero debo simularlo en Proteus y despues hacer el circuito impreso. Este proyecto es mi trabajo final de mi materia Electronica Digital


Me serviria de mucha ayuda si me ayudaran porque rea


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola a todos

No entiendo como el envío de datos en serie con un 74138.
Yo hice uno con los circuitos integrados 74HC165 el cual es un registro de corrimiento paralelo a serie. Lo utilizo para enviar datos en serie.
74HC164 el cual es un registro de corrimiento también pero este es de serie a paralelo.

Hice también un convertidor Binario a Binario código decimal el cual utilizo para convertir los datos recibidos en binario a BCD y mostrarlos en 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos.

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a cambiar este circuito pues tengo que presionar 2 botones para lograr hacer todo el trabajo.
Presiono la S y envia los datos. Posteriormente presiono la C y convierte el número enviado a BCD.
Quisiera tener un solo botón para hacer todo.
Pero hasta que transmite todos los datos se puede convertir el número.
Creo que se lograría con un 555. ojalá alguien me pudiera ayudar con esto.



saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## thekompas (Ago 5, 2011)

hola que tal, yo tengo una consulta, no entiendo bien el funcionamiendo del mux y demux, yo necesitaria saber si puede ser utilizado como una llave y accionarla atraves del borne de seleccion, agradeceria su respuesta


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2011)

thekompas dijo:


> hola que tal, yo tengo una consulta, no entiendo bien el funcionamiendo del mux y demux, yo necesitaria saber si puede ser utilizado como una llave y accionarla atraves del borne de seleccion, agradeceria su respuesta


Hola amigo, seria bueno que nos des un panorama concreto de lo que quieres hacer, para saber si es lo que necesitas.-


----------



## thekompas (Ago 6, 2011)

en el colegio me explicaron que un mux lo puedo utilizar como llave selectora, activada atraves del pin seleccion, el tema no lo explicaron bien, y busco por internet y no encuentro mucha informacion concreta, yo queria saber si el mux se puede usar como llave accionada por el pin seleccion, quiero poder usarlo como un relay que al darle la señal, la llave cambie de posicion y pueda abrir o cerrar un contacto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2011)

thekompas dijo:


> en el colegio me explicaron que un mux lo puedo utilizar como llave selectora, activada atraves del pin seleccion, el tema no lo explicaron bien, y busco por internet y no encuentro mucha informacion concreta, yo queria saber si el mux se puede usar como llave accionada por el pin seleccion, quiero poder usarlo como un relay que al darle la señal, la llave cambie de posicion y pueda abrir o cerrar un contacto


Hola Amigo, Un multiplexor (hablando en terminos electronica) es un sistema combinacional capaz de seleccionar una de las "N" entradas disponibles y transferir el dato de la misma a una salida en comun, la misma entrada es seleccionada a traves de los pines de seleccion como tu dices, en un formato Binario, la cantidad de entradas que puede albergar un multiplexor dependera de tantos bits de seleccion haya y responde a la relacion 2 a la "n" pines.-
Resumiendo, es como si se tratase de una llave selectora, bien, ahora no se a que te refieres con "usarlo como rele", recuerda que los CI digitales poseen limitacion de corriente en sus salidas, dependiendo de su tecnologia, CMOS, TTL, etc.-
Si quieres usar un rele deberas usar un transistor previo.- Si subes algun esquematico podremos ayudarte mas.-  SAlu2


----------



## thekompas (Ago 8, 2011)

me has resuelto la pregunta demasiado bien, al querer usarlo como relay me refiero a poder comandar y seleccionar en que momento comandar ciertas señales, por ejemplo tener dos señales para mandar y mediante otra señal activar y seleccionar que señal mandar, nose si me explico, al evitar el funcionamiento mecanico de un relay elijo un multiplexor porque la explicacion me parecio que se podia utilizar para eso


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2011)

thekompas dijo:


> me has resuelto la pregunta demasiado bien, al querer usarlo como relay me refiero a poder comandar y seleccionar en que momento comandar ciertas señales, por ejemplo tener dos señales para mandar y mediante otra señal activar y seleccionar que señal mandar, nose si me explico, al evitar el funcionamiento mecanico de un relay elijo un multiplexor porque la explicacion me parecio que se podia utilizar para eso



Amigo,como estas?, las señales que utilizan los CI digitales solo admiten valores "0" y "1".
Para utilizar una señal de salida, "siempre", debe usarse un transistor de baja potencia, para que este pueda actuar, (salvo excepciones de algunos CI que poseen salidas "bufereadas " o de   potencia).-
A sus ordenes.-


----------



## BKAR (Ago 8, 2011)

SELECTOR DIGITAL:LLAVE SELECTORA DIGITAL:MULTIPLEXOR
para estos bienen en TLL y CMOS

Pero si te refieres a Llave , pienso que te habrán dicho una llave analógica , como si fuera un selector mecánico
estan los 4051, 4052 , 4052 de la familia CMOS (pueden hacer a la vez de multiplexor y como demultiplexor)


----------



## thekompas (Ago 8, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> SELECTOR DIGITAL:LLAVE SELECTORA DIGITAL:MULTIPLEXOR
> para estos bienen en TLL y CMOS
> 
> Pero si te refieres a Llave , pienso que te habrán dicho una llave analógica , como si fuera un selector mecánico
> estan los 4051, 4052 , 4052 de la familia CMOS (pueden hacer a la vez de multiplexor y como demultiplexor)



Exacto, yo para evitar el uso de un relay debido a su desgaste y ruido decidi usar un mux, mi intension es mandar 5 volt por cada entrada y salida de los mux para poder crear una cadena electronica de circuitos en serie para poder hacer una cerradura electronica con clave numerica


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

thekompas dijo:


> Exacto, yo para evitar el uso de un relay debido a su desgaste y ruido decidi usar un mux, mi intension es mandar 5 volt por cada entrada y salida de los mux para poder crear una cadena electronica de circuitos en serie para poder hacer una cerradura electronica con clave numerica


Hola Amigo, podrias aclarar como es eso de "crear una cadena electronica de circuitos en serie"?


----------



## BKAR (Ago 9, 2011)

Si te entiendo bien la verdad no como es eso de cadena electronica (mmm creo que tas malinterpretando el uso de multiplexores),
para que vas a poner 5 voltios a las entradas para mandar a una patita de integrado como si cerraras el suministro de voltaje al integrado o algo asi? es CMOS 405X a lo mucho puede drenar 20ma, y su uso y VDD>Vinput>VSS pero ya dije es un multiplexor analógico, una llave analoga es el 4066 en su interior es similar al 405x igual no drena mucha corriente 20 ma


----------



## thekompas (Ago 9, 2011)

Puede que este malinterpretando el uso de los mux, a cadena electronica me refiero a que mediante pulsos en los bornes de seleccion un mux valla habilitando al siguiente asi hasta llegar a una salida la cual pensaba mandar a un relay


----------



## BKAR (Ago 10, 2011)

No entender tu dibujito...
hay patitas sin nombre ...supongo q...(mira)


----------



## thekompas (Ago 10, 2011)

algo asi pienso que es, las alimentaciones no las pongo por ser un diagrama en bloque, solo pongo las conexiones de los diferentes integrados


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 10, 2011)

thekompas dijo:


> algo asi pienso que es, las alimentaciones no las pongo por ser un diagrama en bloque, solo pongo las conexiones de los diferentes integrados


Hola Amigo, No te compliques la vida, el uso de una compuerta AND de 4 entradas, te dara el mismo resultado.-


----------



## BKAR (Ago 10, 2011)

thekompas dijo:


> algo asi pienso que es, las alimentaciones no las pongo por ser un diagrama en bloque, solo pongo las conexiones de los diferentes integrados



qeu tienes 
lo que has mandado en tu ultimo dibujo es un Demux, no un mux....

y si no fuera asi ..= mejor trabajar con Compuertas (asi como dice Gudino), no es que no se pueda, sino es que hay soluciones mas atractivas. a tu problema...


----------

